# 2011 Cruze 2LT RS, jerking under aceleration around 2000 RPM



## Socky3076r (Jan 31, 2011)

Taking the car to the dealer tomarrow for aceleration problem around 2000 rpm. Anyone else have this prob? I love this car to death and I cant believe this is happening. I will keep you guys updated, also I will ask about the transmission update.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Haven't seen that yet. What octane gas are you using? Let us know how the dealer visit goes


----------



## Socky3076r (Jan 31, 2011)

I have been using 87 octane like chevy said I could, however I know that this engine has 9.5.1 Compression. Based on my experience with turbochargers I believe that 9.5.1 comp is kinda high for a turbo to start with and 87 octane should make it detonate, I personally think that setup should be running 91 octane at the least. I hope this problem is not transmission related. It really feels like its misfiring when it starts acting up. It does this every other day and at first I thought it was the gas, but I have killed that tank since then and put water remover in my tank.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Socky3076r said:


> I have been using 87 octane like chevy said I could, however I know that this engine has 9.5.1 Compression. Based on my experience with turbochargers I believe that 9.5.1 comp is kinda high for a turbo to start with and 87 octane should make it detonate, I personally think that setup should be running 91 octane at the least. I hope this problem is not transmission related. It really feels like its misfiring when it starts acting up. It does this every other day and at first I thought it was the gas, but I have killed that tank since then and put water remover in my tank.


When I used 87 it acted up sometimes, I quickly switched to 89 and it's been fine. Try bumping up a grade


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

Could it be the plugs? also try 91 octane. I believe 87 is too less and would definitely detonate. But it also varies as per the other contents of the fuel (Country specific). You should get it diagnosed from the dealer and also check for injector problems.


----------



## Socky3076r (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok thanks guys, I will try bumping up to mid grade fuel and see what happens. Also I will let you know what chevy says tomarrow.


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

Remember you can always get some bad fuel from the station and could very well be your problem. I use 87 all the time no problem.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

I've been using 87 without issues as well for aprox. 1700 miles. I just through 89 in my tank tonight to see if I notice any difference. I'll report back in the fuel thread my findings - so far though it feels pretty much the same.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> When I used 87 it acted up sometimes, I quickly switched to 89 and it's been fine. Try bumping up a grade


 Hmmm....
Many of us with 87 octane are not experiencing this. Get it looked at before settling with more expensive gas.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*87 octane......or somethings wrong....*



SilverCruzer said:


> Hmmm....
> Many of us with 87 octane are not experiencing this. Get it looked at before settling with more expensive gas.


_I agree, SilverCruzer_. No complaints for our Cruze - 3300 miles on it now. Using only 87 octane (with the usual <10% ethanol). Very happy with the performance of this little 1.4 turbo, with the sensitive gas pedal, and being shifted 5 times automatically. No re-flash thoughts at this point. IMO, use 87 octane and if you have a complaint about what you might think is fuel related go to the dealership and complain. The dealership needs you to complain...that's what leads to TSB's. Let the "system" (warrenty) fix your car. It's never enjoyable to return to the dealership for repairs/complaints, but that's what they are there for.....use'm. No satisfaction at the dealership....use the contact info in the back of your owners manual and make that call for complaints. _Customer Satisfaction_ is #1 with Chevrolet and all of GM. *Make them earn it!*


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> Hmmm....
> Many of us with 87 octane are not experiencing this. Get it looked at before settling with more expensive gas.


Fuel might be the problem, or it might not be. Not enough information in the "complaint" for any of us to have any idea.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...here in Tucson, AZ, we're at 2,300-2,600 ft altitude, and 87 octane gasoline seems (so far) to work fine, with not even a 'hint' of pinging. Of course, it's *winter* time (and, _winter_ gas) now, not *summer* time (and, _summer_ gas) which is the time when pinging-problems _typically_ occur.

...and, we didn't "notice" anything different when we were visiting Yuma, AZ (150 ft altitude) over the Christmas and New Years Holidays...using same 87 octane gasoline.


----------



## Socky3076r (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok so here is a quick lil update. I been at the dealership all day and they couldnt finish my car today. They said they think the timing is off and its not tranny related. I asked about the tranny reflash and the service manager looked at me like I didnt know what I was talking about. So hopefully it will be fixed tomarrow and in the mean time I am driving an 08 Impala they gave me as a loaner. Not trying to compare apples to oranges but I want my Cruze back!!!! The Impala sucks.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Socky3076r said:


> I asked about the tranny reflash and the service manager looked at me like I didnt know what I was talking about. .


My Cruze had the reflash done at the factory, so mine does not need a re flash. Trust your dealer until you have proof (not a paranoid suspicion) not to trust them. Lordy, the guys and gals who work on the cars are honest and just trying to do the right thing. They are not the enemy. Don't treat them like the enemy. Treat them like you would like to be treated. Thank them for their efforts, be kind and enjoy the loaner.  They don't make money by jerking you around. so give them a chance to do the right thing. It takes time to fix cars, as you are not ordering a cheeseburger and fries at your local fast food place. The folks who fix cars are trained and take pride in their work, just like you do. They are professionals, Treat them like professionals.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

montgom626 said:


> They are professionals, Treat them like professionals.


...unfortunately, only some of them are professionals, others are merely wrench turners, and *we* (the customer) seldom get to choose or designate WHICH one it will be that actually "works" on our car.

...I've both _seen_ and _taught_ both ends of this mechanical spectrum--true professional and wanna-be professional in training who wears a dunce cap.


----------



## Socky3076r (Jan 31, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> My Cruze had the reflash done at the factory, so mine does not need a re flash. Trust your dealer until you have proof (not a paranoid suspicion) not to trust them. Lordy, the guys and gals who work on the cars are honest and just trying to do the right thing. They are not the enemy. Don't treat them like the enemy. Treat them like you would like to be treated. Thank them for their efforts, be kind and enjoy the loaner.  They don't make money by jerking you around. so give them a chance to do the right thing. It takes time to fix cars, as you are not ordering a cheeseburger and fries at your local fast food place. The folks who fix cars are trained and take pride in their work, just like you do. They are professionals, Treat them like professionals.


I know man, I felt bad after I asked him because I didnt want to come off as a person who was telling them how to do thier job. Thats why I didnt do back flips about it. They were very polite and the loaner is not a piece of crap, its just not as nice as my 2LT RS


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

The tranny reflash bulletin is in their computer system. When I first took mine in, they looked at me funny too, until they looked all the bulletins up and found and performed all four. 

I don't think the timing is off. My guess is that it is the tranny issue (mine jerked horribly).


----------



## Socky3076r (Jan 31, 2011)

racer114 said:


> The tranny reflash bulletin is in their computer system. When I first took mine in, they looked at me funny too, until they looked all the bulletins up and found and performed all four.
> 
> I don't think the timing is off. My guess is that it is the tranny issue (mine jerked horribly).


I will see what happens tomarrow, if it still isnt fixed then I will ask him about the service bulletin again. I know he gets them because I worked for a John Deere dealer and Case IH dealer and even we got them. So I know what the heck a TSB is.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Socky3076r said:


> I will see what happens tomarrow, if it still isnt fixed then I will ask him about the service bulletin again.


Take a copy of the TSB to the dealer. Works every time


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Socky3076r said:


> I asked about the tranny reflash and the service manager looked at me like I didnt know what I was talking about. .


The Cruze is still a low volume car. Some dealer may have had only one or two in for service. The service desk were I took mine had also no idea about these issues we discuss until he punched in my VIN. Then onced that happened, they took care of everything as instructed by GM.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> Take a copy of the TSB to the dealer. Works every time


Solid advice, right there. 

They should know, but don't always.

I'd love to believe that the dealers who try to avoid admitting a TSB to get money out of the customer are gone, but that is a bit utopian, I know.

If I were the service manager I would post all new TSBs above every urinal, just to make sure the crew knows about them too.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> If I were the service manager I would post all new TSBs above every urinal, just to make sure the crew knows about them too.


With a picture of some nice looking lady holding a wrench. Do they still have those nice calendars like they did in the past? Or are they politically incorrect?


----------



## Socky3076r (Jan 31, 2011)

You guys are funny, I am still waiting on a call from the dealer. I know it doesnt take 2 days to adjust the timing. My guess is that they cant figure out the problem and the service manager wont check the TSB even though I had a copy of it for him. Alls I know is it better run good when I get it back or I am going straight to the owner of the dealership who I happen to be good friends with and explain to him about the TSB and how the service manager brushed me off about it. I have had issues with this service manager in the past when I used to bring my chevy colorado up there.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

To me that is the most frustrating part! Customer service is so critical today that it makes the difference as to whether you buy another car from that dealer or brand, or go shopping elsewhere for a similar product with better service.
I have never owned a Chevy before, so I am new to the dealer I purchased the Cruze from. As of yet I have not been back there to establish a relationship with the service team. At my first dealer oil change I will try them out and see what happens.

Salespeople are the same way. Some know it all and don't listen well to what you have to say. They dont understand that chances are you know more about the exact model you are looking at and its competition than they might. Truth be told, I prefer working with women at the dealership. They listen better .

If treated well, I am very loyal to a brand or individual. I understand that things arent always perfect, but if they make a solid effort to fix the issue, then Im good.


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

*service survey satisfaction*

remember to complete the post-service survey....and let out your frustrations...



TSURacing said:


> To me that is the most frustrating part! Customer service is so critical today that it makes the difference as to
> whether you buy another car from that dealer or brand, or go shopping elsewhere for a similar product with better service.
> I have never owned a Chevy before, so I am new to the dealer I purchased the Cruze from. As of yet I have not been back there to establish a relationship with the service team. At my first dealer oil change I will try them out and see what happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I understand that things aren't always perfect, but if they make a solid effort to fix the issue, then I'm good.


Right on!!!!


----------



## Socky3076r (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay so my wife picked up the car while I was at work. So far all is well, Im crossing my fingers!!!! I just have a funny feeling this is not over. I hope this is over because I love this car. I will let you guys know if the situation arises again.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Socky3076r said:


> I will let you guys know if the situation arises again.


Keep us up to date on how it goes, good  or bad


----------



## Targus (Jan 2, 2011)

Socky3076r said:


> Okay so my wife picked up the car while I was at work. So far all is well, Im crossing my fingers!!!! I just have a funny feeling this is not over. I hope this is over because I love this car. I will let you guys know if the situation arises again.


be sure that the situation will be happen when the wheather warm up.
Pls check this, after the traffic jam, push the throttle , and will see not to reply from engine. And after the wheather warm up, after driving some, park it. Wait 5min. Start the engine, drive the car with high gear and low rpm push the throttle , you will see the engine doesnt anwer.....

Just wait some, and test it and reply here...


----------

